# SEGRS 2010 Workshops



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Just a reminder that the 2nd annual Southeast Garden Railroad Show will be April 30 and May 1, 2010 at the NW Georgia Trade and Convention Center in Dalton, Ga

Here is the list and times for the clinics

*2010 **Southeast* *Garden** Railroad Clinic Schedule*
*Friday, April 30*
*Powering Up the Garden Railroad*
*1:00*
Ed Dice, with the Emerald Coast Garden Railway Club, will give a quick paced discussion on the various means for powering up your Garden Railroad. 
Covering the traditional analog power packs and progressing thru some radio control and digital command control. This is not an all-inclusive expose. But 
it will be beneficial for everyone, beginner to experienced. Also included with be discussion/demonstration for incorporating Aristo-Craft Revolution into your 
garden railroad so you can have the best of both worlds. Plus, solar power for the new green world.
*Advanced DCC Programing 
**2:00*
Loco Lee will cover advanced DCC programming using Decoder Pro, and QSI's CV Manager. His seminars are a must for anyone who wants to learn 
how to program locomotives using JMRI, or QSI's CV manager. Here is your chance to attend what has been called "The best DCC class ever offered", 
and " Unbelievable ", I didn't know you could do so much with a decoder" This is the same seminar that has had standing room only crowds all over the 
country, and will be given at the 75th NMRA convention in Milwaukee WI. So don't miss this opportunity to get the same training that the pros get. Here's your
chance to learn DCC from Loco Lee.

*Designing and Building Structures from Wood*
*3:00*
Don Nute has scratch-built many structures for his own and other garden railroads using different materials. In this clinic, he will explain how to design 
and build simple structures out of wood from photos of prototypes buildings.

*Building Large Custom Steam Locos*
*4:00*
Buddy Rickard is well know for his help in developing some of the Aristo large steam locos. He will present some samples of his work while telling how 
he does some of his masterpieces including models of large steam locomotive prototypes.

*Building goldfish Transport Tank Cars*
*5:00*
Need a sustom car to tranport those prize goldfish? Mark Fuhrman from the Knosville Model Railroad club and DIY-TV fame will show you how. Mark has 
many years experience in scratch-building from cars and buildings to entire garden railroads. He will share not only the tank car, but a few other hints as well.

*Saturday, May 1*

*Powering Up the Garden Railroad*
*9:30*
Ed Dice, with the Emerald Coast Garden Railway Club, will give a quick paced discussion on the various means for powering up your Garden Railroad. Covering the 
traditional analog power packs and progressing thru some radio control and digital command control. This is not an all-inclusive expose. But it will be beneficial for everyone, beginner
to experienced. Also included with be discussion/demonstration for incorporating Aristo-Craft Revolution into your garden railroad so you can have the best of both worlds.
Plus, solar power for the new green world.

*Operating Sessions on the Garden Railroad*
*10:30*
Don Nute and wife Jane have run monthly operating sessions where trains drop off and pick up cars on their garden railroad for the past six years. Most of their operators
are between six and ten years old. Don will discuss how to design your layout for good operations and will describe two paperless systems that can be used with younger
or older operators. 



*Battery** Power Your Train*
*12:00*
*Digitrax Digital Command Control*
*1:00*

*Building Your Own Switches*
*2:00*


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

* Battery Power Your Train
12:00
Digitrax Digital Command Control
1:00

Building Your Own Switches
2:00


*


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

It doesn't look like you descriptions are complete... 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Saturday, May 1 



Powering Up the Garden Railroad 

9:30 

Ed Dice, with the Emerald Coast Garden Railway Club, will give a quick paced discussion on the various means for powering up your Garden Railroad. Covering the traditional analog power packs and progressing thru some radio control and digital command control. This is not an all-inclusive expose. But it will be beneficial for everyone, beginner to experienced. Also included with be discussion/demonstration for incorporating Aristo-Craft Revolution into your garden railroad so you can have the best of both worlds. Plus, solar power for the new green world. 



Operating Sessions on the Garden Railroad 

10:30 

Don Nute and wife Jane have run monthly operating sessions where trains drop off and pick up cars on their garden railroad for the past six years. Most of their operators are between six and ten years old. Don will discuss how to design your layout for good operations and will describe two paperless systems that can be used with younger or older operators. 



Battery Power Your Train 

12:00 

Dick and Rick Isard from Cordless Renovations will show you an easy way to power your train, how to choose the right battery for your application, discuss the pros and cons of Nimh & Lithium batteries, and how they use a drop-in circuit board to eliminate wires to power your train. If you havenâ€™t yet decided what kind of system to use to power your garden railroad, or if you are thinking about switching to DCC, you must see this presentation. 

Digitrax Digital Command Control 

1:00 

Paul Lator, owner of Southeast Digital in Stone Mountain, Georgia, will explain how to set up and operate a DCC system on your garden railroad using equipment from Digitrax. If you havenâ€™t yet decided what kind of system to use to power your garden railroad, or if you are thinking about switching to DCC, you must see this presentation. 



Building Your Own Switches 

2:00 

Dave Cummins â€" known to many from articles in Outdoor RailroaderI as Do-It-Yourself-Dave! He will be showing how to scratch build your own switches. Dave will also have a table set up during the show near the Georgia Garden Railway Society layout where he will be operating some of his 7/8â€� scale equipment.


----------

